# NiteRider battery replacement



## tws_andrew (May 18, 2008)

I have a bunch of old NiteRider lights but no working batteries (surprise). I mainly want to sell them or use them as spares for friends but I looked at battery replacements and they cost more than the current light offerings at 2x the output. Is there a relatively decent priced place to buy replacement batteries for NiteRider or can I buy no name and make it work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tws_andrew said:


> I have a bunch of old NiteRider lights but no working batteries (surprise). I mainly want to sell them or use them as spares for friends but I looked at battery replacements and they cost more than the current light offerings at 2x the output. Is there a relatively decent priced place to buy replacement batteries for NiteRider or can I buy no name and make it work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I would suggest a different approach. Sell the old lights for parts and buy a couple cheap Chinese clone lamps off of e-bay ( or elsewhere ). You'd be surprised what you can get for $50 nowadays.. Check some of the threads that deal with clone lamps. There are some good deals to be had if quality is not a big issue.


----------



## tws_andrew (May 18, 2008)

I already have a backup Cree XLM from ebay and realize how cheap they are so that's why I figured I could get next to nothing for the NiteRider stuff. I will put it in the classifieds and see what happens


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*With You*



tws_andrew said:


> I have a bunch of old NiteRider lights but no working batteries (surprise). I mainly want to sell them or use them as spares for friends but I looked at battery replacements and they cost more than the current light offerings at 2x the output. Is there a relatively decent priced place to buy replacement batteries for NiteRider or can I buy no name and make it work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I have many from NiteRider parts from '94 and on and on, the old water bottle batteries, light heads and a bulbs, (HID) that they wanted $110 for but I found the same product for $40. Sooo what I am saying is if you will pay freight, I will GIVE you all I have. I am just a giver....:madman:

Thx,
John


----------

